# New Vip211 problem!



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

My 211 will not work with a DP21 switch. When I bypass the switch I can get 110 and 119, but the 211 will not work thru the dp21 switch. No signal at all on any of the three sats. I hooked my 811 up thru the DP21 and it pick up all three sats. 110, 119 and 61.5. Anyone else having this problem I have a DPTwin on a Dish 500 and a DP single on a single dish. Worked fine for almost 1 month, up until Thursday. Now what do I do.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Try to reset the switch matrix on the 211. Disconnect the satellite coax on the back of the receiver. Then run Check Switch to clear out the matrix. Reconnect the coax and run Check Switch again. See if that helps.


----------



## ttskyline2001 (Mar 26, 2006)

jerryez your best bet is to get a DP 34 switch for your sat you want.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks, I ordered a DP34 switch and it is in transit. Mikey, I tried that and still no signal.


----------

